# aerodynamic body kit for BMW X6 G06



## Alex_bmweast15 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello guys. Looking for the owners of X6 G06 who have a body kit installed.
At the moment, I have a stock car without any custom changes.
I liked the version of the full body kit for G06 from Renegade Design. Is anybody here who worked with them? Send me pics with body kits, I am really curious about it.May be better to go with the light version of the kit, they also have it. Here are the options that I liked, what do you think?


----------

